# Biggest Buck ever on my Property



## Blue.dog (May 8, 2005)

I know this buck will not impress many of you, but everybody has their own idea of a trophy. Since, he is on my land, I am proud of him. Just hope he hangs around until November. Perhaps, just until bow season starts if my torn rotator culf will not get any worse.

I do have a good crop of Bucks this year.

blue.dog


----------



## Corey270 (May 18, 2009)

That is def a good buck...very wide.


----------



## let's talk fishin (Jan 4, 2008)

man that is one nice buck


----------



## texas8point (Dec 18, 2006)

IM Impressed


----------



## BigBuck (Mar 2, 2005)

*Buck*

That is a good buck. Several with potential as well.
Is that a turkey feeder they are eating from? I built one like that many years ago and put it on a platform for turkey. Worked great. If it is a deer feeder, looks like the same design will work fine for deer. 
Just curious.
BB


----------



## buckbuddy (Sep 1, 2008)

Be proud! to have a deer like that. Some guys would probably trade their wife for one like that, with the drought we're going thru right now! HAPPY HUNTING & GOOD LUCK!


----------



## Spec-Rig.006 (Nov 2, 2007)

He's a dandy ... ! And none of them look very old ... you're going to have some good hunts ...


----------



## steverino (Mar 8, 2006)

*buckbuddy?*

I want to know who told you some of us real outdoorsmen/manly men were going through a "drought" with our wives!!! Man, some of my hunting buddies are like women-just can't keep a secret!!!


----------



## elkhunter49 (Jun 7, 2004)

Thats a good buck for any part of the state !! Good Luck this
fall. Later Baker


----------



## Blue.dog (May 8, 2005)

yes, that is a turkey feeder.
several years ago, I use to keep milo/maze in them for the turkey. The deer kept cleaning it out, so I needed another protein feeder and moved this turkey feeder into the location and keep it full of protein.

I've seen some doe with their heads all the way inside the barrel. Don't think 'big boy' can do it however. I have a couple of regular protein feeders that he can get all he wants.

I go to the ranch about once a month and fill them up. I know this is not like the high fence ranches that keep them full 24/7 but I believe that my small efforts have improved the horns. I now have a total of 2 regular protein feeders plus this turkey feeder. Now my protein feeders are what I refer to as 'po-boy' feeders; however, they to work. I will include a picture.

What I really think helps is my water troughs. I have 2 that run off of my water well that is on a timer. I then have the valve to the water troughs barely open in case of a line rupture. Hopefully, this will prevent major damage to the well pump. timer runs only 1 hour per day.

There is a good chance that 'big boy' is the big deer at the water trough!

blue.dog


----------



## kenforu (Mar 16, 2006)

A very nice buck he may not make the 13" rule though.


----------



## Marshman (Jul 24, 2008)

Great looking deer, but if you look close, he is still young. Not more than 3 or 3 1/2. If you like him now, and can control who else shoots on your place, he could be a real bruiser in a couple more years. I'd love to see him breed as the dominant buck for a season or two and make more like him.

The timer on the well is a great idea, I put in a tank this weekend and worried about a line break too. The well is on a hill top and it is about 150' vertical drop to the tank and float valve. A timer is now in order! Thanks for the idea!


----------



## Blue.dog (May 8, 2005)

Marshman,

The timer was my 1st idea. however, it took me awhile to figure out that if I set the valve to a small opening, that even a break in the line to the water troughs would only be like watering my yard with a small sprinkler.

Hopefully, I've thought this out!!!!!

I did have a huge hog, i mean 'hog zilla' tear up my newest small galv. trough. this came close to ruining my well.

blue.dog


----------



## Sharkhunter (May 22, 2004)

Man look at that big ol hog! Looks like he came out of a farmers pen...


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

Damm nice buck!!


----------



## Bucksnort (Jun 29, 2004)

Excellent buck. Both the pig and the bruiser would be on my hit list.


----------



## Brassnadz (Jun 18, 2007)

Marshman said:


> Great looking deer, but if you look close, he is still young. Not more than 3 or 3 1/2. If you like him now, and can control who else shoots on your place, he could be a real bruiser in a couple more years. I'd love to see him breed as the dominant buck for a season or two and make more like him.
> 
> The timer on the well is a great idea, I put in a tank this weekend and worried about a line break too. The well is on a hill top and it is about 150' vertical drop to the tank and float valve. A timer is now in order! Thanks for the idea!


Marsh beat me to it. If you can keep him around for a couple more years without any worries, Let him walk. 'Spread the wealth' as its said.:cheers:


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

It's hard to tell from the pics, especially being summer. But, IMO, the deer is at least 4-1/2.

Just my opinion, for what it's worth.


----------



## Blue.dog (May 8, 2005)

Marshman and Txpalerider,

You both brought up age which I have always had trouble with.

I guess that I have never gone that far to look at teeth. I have a friend on a lease that would get run off if he shot anything younger than 5 1/2.

I've seen a few pictures that show age, but to me it is just a guess.
I would not know a 3 1/2 versus a 5 1/2.

How do you guys seem to be so positive about age? especially if you would be kicked off the lease by shooting the wrong deer.

Jim


----------



## salth2o (Sep 21, 2004)

This link may help a bit...

http://www.1atexasdeerhunting.com/bodyagingdeer.htm



Blue.dog said:


> Marshman and Txpalerider,
> 
> You both brought up age which I have always had trouble with.
> 
> ...


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

Blue.dog said:


> Marshman and Txpalerider,
> 
> You both brought up age which I have always had trouble with.
> 
> ...


Aging deer on the hoof is not an exact science. The ability to be accurate comes from viewing groups of deer, noting physical characteristics, behavior, etc. While some deer are obvious, it is fairly difficult to judge exact age from pictures, especially when you are unfamiliar with a particular area.

Having said that, a few of things that lead me to my decision:
1. He has a fairly good size body
2. In one of the group pictures he is making an aggressive gesture (ears back) and the other deer seem to be honoring his dominance.
3. In the pictures where he is actually feeding at the feeder, he is by himself, the other bucks have left (may be coincidence).
4. You say this is the largest buck you've ever seen on your ranch. Although, I could be wrong, it seems unlikely that the largest deer you've ever seen would be a 3 year old.

Just some things to consider.


----------



## Spec-Rig.006 (Nov 2, 2007)

Kicked off the lease for making a mistake ... ?

That's a little harsh. Aging deer is all the rage with the deer hobbyists and know-it-alls and is generally very cartooned ... and now you're going to get removed for shooting the "wrong deer". That's just foolish ... if you don't make a few mistakes you'll never learn how to do it. It should be used as a learning tool and unless you're breeding deer, isn't going to result in much significance to the herd ... making that one mistake.

Now ... if you were to consistently shoot deer year after year that are too young, then we need to talk about where you go next.

Seasonal factors, environmental factors, size, behavior and more contribute to accurately field judging and aging a buck.

I find that even the pro's err on the side of caution and that most hunters err either 2 years too young or 2 years too old, based on feild judging, managing, and shooting 80 deer a year on our place. The only way to get it right is to pull a jaw or raise the sucker from fawn.


----------



## Marshman (Jul 24, 2008)

What TXPalerider said, plus:

1. Look at the sway in the back, thickness under the belly (girth). This deer is not that thick thru there.
2. The nose and face does not have the 'roman" look, usually seen in older ( 5 1/2 +) bucks.
3. Still in velvet, makes it harder to score the bases, but in general, thicker bases equal older animals, all else, feed, water etc being equal.

Biggest thing for me on that deer would be whether I could be sure someone else would be shooting him or not, on an adjacent property. Or if on a lease with other hunters that have a different idea of what is a shooter, and what is a breeder. This animal CLEARLY has good genes, I prefer to spread those around a couple years. He is also, pretty clearly, dominant, and should have a harem of 4-8 does that he follows and follow him during the rut. I have noticed, most dominant deer, have a bunch of does that run with them, and a couple of younger bucks that follow a distance. 

Having said 3 1/2, I doubt he is younger, could be older, but I could be wrong. On one hand, etc, etc etc...... Would love to hear what the conditions on your land are as far as hunting pressure, high fence etc. Size of holding is important too. 

MM


----------



## Spec-Rig.006 (Nov 2, 2007)

Marshman said:


> Having said 3 1/2, I doubt he is younger, could be older, but I could be wrong. On one hand, etc, etc etc......


x2 ... it's still early for field judging and antler scoring ... but it sure is fun ...


----------



## M16 (May 28, 2008)

Awesome buck Bluedog. He looks 4.5 to 5.5 to me. It is bit harder to age deer this time of year. It would be nice to see what he would do in the next year or two but if you're not high fenced he may get shot by the neighbors. I would have a lot more deer on the wall had I know what my neighbors were up to.


----------



## M16 (May 28, 2008)

> This animal CLEARLY has good genes, I prefer to spread those around a couple years. He is also, pretty clearly, dominant, and should have a harem of 4-8 does that he follows and follow him during the rut. I have noticed, most dominant deer, have a bunch of does that run with them, and a couple of younger bucks that follow a distance.


Really? I have never heard of a whitetail buck having a harem. I have never seen a harem of does following a whitetail buck during the rut. But I've only been hunting deer for 45+ years. Congratulation Sir, as you have probably seen something that no other person has ever seen.


----------



## bayourat (Jan 7, 2005)

Marshman said:


> This animal CLEARLY has good genes, I prefer to spread those around a couple years. He is also, pretty clearly, dominant, and should have a harem of 4-8 does that he follows and follow him during the rut. I have noticed, most dominant deer, have a bunch of does that run with them, and a couple of younger bucks that follow a distance.
> MM


Really? does anyone else believe this bs?


----------



## Little-bit (Oct 19, 2005)

Thats a really nice deer. Bigger than anything I have on my wall. I hope you get him.


----------



## reelthreat (Jul 11, 2006)

bayourat said:


> Really? does anyone else believe this bs?


Of course I believe it, it's on the internet ain't it. :biggrin:


----------



## Spec-Rig.006 (Nov 2, 2007)

Marshman said:


> This animal CLEARLY has good genes, I prefer to spread those around a couple years. He is also, pretty clearly, dominant, and should have a harem of 4-8 does that he follows and follow him during the rut. I have noticed, most dominant deer, have a bunch of does that run with them, and a couple of younger bucks that follow a distance.


Yes ... some of us believe this "b.s.", only in the whitetail world it's not called a harem. It's not called anything in fact.

When whitetail deer congregate in groups that include bucks and does ... this is the NATURAL flight pattern the deer take while traveling as a group. First the mature buck, then the doe, and then the younger bucks. ALWAYS ...

Way to scratch out another highjack ... pick on people, it makes you cool ...


----------



## bayourat (Jan 7, 2005)

Spec-Rig.006 said:


> Yes ... some of us believe this "b.s.", only in the whitetail world it's not called a harem. It's not called anything in fact.
> 
> When whitetail deer congregate in groups that include bucks and does ... this is the NATURAL flight pattern the deer take while traveling as a group. First the mature buck, then the doe, and then the younger bucks. ALWAYS ...
> 
> Way to scratch out another highjack ...


So the mature deer is ALWAYS the first to step out?:help:


----------



## Spec-Rig.006 (Nov 2, 2007)

bayourat said:


> So the mature deer is ALWAYS the first to step out?:help:


Where did you read "the mature deer is ALWAYS the first to step out" ... ? Tell me please.

What that says is when deer travel in groups ... the mature buck always takes flight first ... if you like, add the caviot that he'll usually be the one to hang up when entering an area new to the group.

What exactly do you need help with ... ? Reading ... ?


----------



## bayourat (Jan 7, 2005)

Nice edit on that post spec...:biggrin:


----------



## Spec-Rig.006 (Nov 2, 2007)

bayourat said:


> Nice edit on that post spec...:biggrin:


It was necessary ... ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ...


----------



## br1006 (Mar 24, 2006)

Great deer! It is fun watching improvements in a deer herd and see the fruits of your labor.

Regarding the "harem" - I have never heard or seen such a thing before? I have attended several seminars etc... w/ biologists given from places such as the King Ranch and many others before but not heard them mention it either?


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

Hey Jim, great looking deer. What a difference a little rain can make. Our place is as green as yours this year. Good luck this season, should be a good one!


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

Whitetails do not herd does like elk, etc. In fact, on any fairly well managed ranch, I doubt any buck has the chance to breed much more than 3-4 does per year. Maybe if the buck/doe ratio is high they could breed more. But, with fairly tight ratios, the rut will not string out and the opportunities for a buck to breed more than that would be unlikely.


----------



## RB II (Feb 26, 2009)

*x2*

The smaller/younger ones breed as many as the big boys, just a numbers vs time thing. But, this deer would get his share, which would be a good thing for your place, it all depends on how long he lives.



TXPalerider said:


> Whitetails do not herd does like elk, etc. In fact, on any fairly well managed ranch, I doubt any buck has the chance to breed much more than 3-4 does per year. Maybe if the buck/doe ratio is high they could breed more. But, with fairly tight ratios, the rut will not string out and the opportunities for a buck to breed more than that would be unlikely.


----------



## 100% Texan (Jan 30, 2005)

I would tell everyone includeing your ole lady that fella is off limits.Wow just think of some of the bucks you are going to have in 2 to 3 years.For sure give him a name and help the brother out by shooting the other hard heads lol really nice buck.


----------



## LBS (Sep 2, 2004)

If you don't have anyone that would be proud of that dude, I will be happy to take care of that for you! Very nice deer, my favorite kind of rack....hope you knock him out.


----------



## Blue.dog (May 8, 2005)

*Roman Nose*

Is this the beginning of the Roman Nose?
He showed up the first time on Camera in late january.
I had not seen him before.

Questions was about my place:

Well, it's not big, but it's mine. 50 acres would you believe.
my place is thick with small oaks, small brush, cedar, prickly pear plants, not a lot of grass, and plenty of rock. I cleared places for 2 blinds... one for 50 yards and another for 100 yards.

100 acres goat farm south of me (no grass and few scrubs)
350 acres north of me.. thick with small oaks, scrub bushes and cedar. No hunting pressure at all.
300 acres east of me. very open with a few oak trees. 45 head of goats on it. one hunter.
130 acres west of me with one hunter that I know of. has had goats on it and is somewhat open.

I hunt the front part of my place .... 2 stands on 20 - 25 acres. the back part has 2 large dry washes or deep ravines. It is a sancuary and I never go there starting in October and most other times also. I go back mostly to check the fence in the off season. Yes, it is small; however I try to manage it well. protein when I can get there, corn in spin feeders, alfalfa at various times of the year and Chafhay when i am there hunting. Oh, don't forget the most precious food for the deer........ Water.

I shot this 10 point there 2 years ago.

Jim


----------



## KILT610 (Feb 24, 2006)

Very impressive deer for the hill country.


----------



## Marshman (Jul 24, 2008)

Yes it is a very nice deer, all of them.

Ok, now to play a little defense, but just a little. Some of you guys took the harem thing a little too literally. Most of the time, we see, the same bucks, with the same does. Yes I know the deer run all the world chasing does, but they won't chase far if they have all they can do in the area they have food and water. I see it every week - I have feeders out my front door and don't shoot those animals, not even the pigs. 

The ONLY point I was trying to make, was can Bluedog let this buck breed a year or two, or does he have to take him before the neighbors do? And he is the only guy who has the information to make that choice. And I hope he posts pictures here when he does, it would be awesome to see that deer over the mantle wouldn't it?

And yes, in the January pic, that deer looks older than 3 1/2 to me too. Would love to see what the biologist says when you harvest him. No hijack intended!

MM


----------



## RB II (Feb 26, 2009)

Bluedog, could you talk to the neighbors and see what/how they are hunting, try to set up a small hunting alliance and try to protect the deer until they are older? Might work and help you to maximize your already incredibly productive acreage. If they don't really hunt their property, maybe you could lease it from for a small fee to basically not hunt their property, but to also keep someone else from it? All of that still might not protect this great deer, because of the smallish tracts around you, but might be worth a shot. Just me .02. Good luck and looks like you are making the best of what you have. Congrats.


----------



## Blue.dog (May 8, 2005)

*2nd Deer*

Marshman,

Could not figure out how to include a picture of the 7 1/2 year old deer to you in PM, So just decided to include it here.

The teeth indicated at least 7 1/2 per the deer processor. So perhaps he was past his prime.

I could not see a Roman Nose although perhaps I don't what I am looking for.

blue.dog


----------



## Redfishr (Jul 26, 2004)

Nice deer BD


----------



## Marshman (Jul 24, 2008)

Blue.dog said:


> Marshman,
> 
> Could not figure out how to include a picture of the 7 1/2 year old deer to you in PM, So just decided to include it here.
> 
> ...


Sure doesn't look 7 1/2 to me, but the teeth are a much better measure than anything. Still a great deer though!


----------



## Solid Action (May 21, 2004)

That is a beautiful deer anywhere you hunt. Good luck chasing him this year.


----------



## Troutfisch (Jun 19, 2005)

I'd be more than happy with a deer like that on my property - good luck tagging him this season.


----------



## txdougman (Jul 12, 2005)

*stick him*

That my friend would be a great Oct. 3rd kill. I don't care if the moon is gonna be full. Just promise to post up the pic with you & your bow layn on "his" side. Good luck.


----------



## Blue.dog (May 8, 2005)

*UpDate - Biggest Deer after velvet*

Here he is from several weeks ago.
blue.dog


----------



## General CoolBro (Jun 13, 2005)

Awesome buck. Nice pictures. Enjoy the hunt!


----------



## Titus Bass (Dec 26, 2008)

Nice buck......


----------



## huntr4life (Apr 30, 2007)

Good Luck!


----------



## JustAddSalt (Jun 1, 2009)

Consider natural mortality rate escalated by pre-rut and rut conditions. As well as size of property. If it were me--stick and string. A bird in hand is better than two in the bush. Good luck.


----------



## Redfishr (Jul 26, 2004)

Hope you get him, Blue....


----------



## SHURSHOT270 (Dec 28, 2007)

Very nice deer, and some nice young unand coming bucks. It's a neat feeling to know that they are on your property, for atleast right now.


----------



## texas8point (Dec 18, 2006)

S H O O T !


----------



## notoj (Apr 25, 2006)

My heart is beating fast already and I`m not even huntin him !!!


----------



## Josh5 (Jun 27, 2007)

I hope you get him. It may be time to take up the crossbow, if your shoulder is still bad.


----------



## Blue.dog (May 8, 2005)

Thanks for the crossbow tip.
I already have a lot of money invested in a Mathews. Crossbow would be nice, I suppose; but I love my Mathews and can't see purchasing a crossbow for one deer 
Well, I am keeping the feeders full, corn and protein plus keeping a lot of alfalfa on the ground.
Hopefully, he will still be around.. low fence. Just have to take my chances on him still being there.
B.D


----------



## 4-G-RANCH (Jun 21, 2008)

Nice pics great buck.........


----------

